# EI and Dosing Calculators



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

If you use Windows, download Zorfox's Planted Tank Calculator: Zorfox's Planted Tank Calculator

Far better than any online calculators available and the author is a member of this forum.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Vidikron said:


> KH2PO4
> KNO3
> K2SO4
> MgSO4
> CSMB


I don't make a liquid solution, but what I do is the take the 3 macros (po4,no3, k2so4) I don't dose mgso4. and I add them in the correct ratios to a plastic container, shake it up so it's mixed. I then just take one amount and dose the tank every other day and the csmb same thing.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Vidikron said:


> Currently I'm using PPS but I am considering switching to EI. However, I'm totally lost. I've looked at a couple of different calculators and they spit out different amounts which makes no sense to me. One I've seen mentioned here a few times, Rotala Butterly, only seems to take into account one fert at a time which doesn't seem particuarly helpful if, like me, you aren't entirely sure how to balance multiple ferts together.
> 
> I'm wanting to use a solution for ease of use. Just seems easier to dump a set solution in each day rather than opening multiple containers and measuring fractions of teaspoons every day. But I am open to suggestions on this.
> 
> ...


I had this same problem. I am using this recipe:
Dosing Instructions


----------



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input. This helps a lot. I do have one more question specifically about micros. Do you guys do the full EI dose for micros? I ran across another thread here where someone was saying they don't do full EI on micros. I guess because of the toxicity question?


----------

